# Happy to share my IMMI Grant notification



## karthikc80 (May 28, 2013)

I would like to share my happiness with everyone that I have received my IMMI grant notification today.
This is such a wonderful site. Lots of useful information. KUDOS to everyone to make this forum lively.

With Regards
Karthik


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Great news Karthik. Wonderful way to start the week. Wish you all the very best in your move.

Cheers buddy!
Sreeram


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

karthikc80 said:


> I would like to share my happiness with everyone that I have received my IMMI grant notification today.
> This is such a wonderful site. Lots of useful information. KUDOS to everyone to make this forum lively.
> 
> With Regards
> Karthik


Congrats,

Can you please share your time lines, state you have applied & Nominated occupation?

Amit


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

Congrats Karthik. All the best for your future


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

*Congratulation Buddy*

Congrats...Please share you timelines.


----------



## karthikc80 (May 28, 2013)

Thank you Sreeram, Amit, Lakshmi and Prattech.
Sorry for the delayed reply. Got held up at work.

PRattech

I am not sure of how to track the timelines. My consultant didn't do a proper job on submitting the documents on time. I got my EOI on March 18th 2013. The consultant started uploading all my documents around April 24th 2013. The case officer allocation I remember very well as she was expecting for the documents from May 3rd. These consultants failed to upload all the documents so I personally emailed my case officer with the documents giving a lame excuse that I am not able to upload through the site. I have to get PCC from our country and USA and then I have to do medicals after that. I did get permission from her for late submissions. Indian PCC and MEdicals I completed by May 21st. But from May 22nd to August 10th I was waiting for one document that is the PCC from FBI. It nearly took me 3 months and 10 days to receive PCC from FBI. I received my PCC last friday and I emailed it on Saturday and today the case officer send me the Grant letter. So its a very long wait for me for one document other wise the process takes lesser time.

Please let me know if you need any other information that can help you.

All the BEst for everyone. Hope to see you guyz in Oz. But still I don't know when to plan my first visit.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

karthikc80 said:


> Thank you Sreeram, Amit, Lakshmi and Prattech.
> Sorry for the delayed reply. Got held up at work.
> 
> PRattech
> ...


Karthik,

Congratulations for your achievement on getting visa granted to Aus. I am Sathiyaseelan from Trichy, Tamilnadu. I lodged my EOI with 60 points on 9th July, 2013 and am waiting for the invitation.

If you don't mind, i would like to add you as my friend on skype. If you are eager, just request me at sathiyaseelan.velayutham

I am looking forward to meet youon skype

All the best for your future assignments in Aussy.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## karthikc80 (May 28, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Karthik,
> 
> Congratulations for your achievement on getting visa granted to Aus. I am Sathiyaseelan from Trichy, Tamilnadu. I lodged my EOI with 60 points on 9th July, 2013 and am waiting for the invitation.
> 
> ...


Sathiya

Thank you. As per forum rules I think you are not allowed to share your contact details in the thread. You can very well do it in personal message. I have messaged my details in PM.

Thanks.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

karthikc80 said:


> I would like to share my happiness with everyone that I have received my IMMI grant notification today.
> This is such a wonderful site. Lots of useful information. KUDOS to everyone to make this forum lively.
> 
> With Regards
> Karthik


Congrats.
Below thread may help you in understanding further process like opening bank account, relocation etc.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/156067-starting-new-phase-major-fight-first-step.html


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

karthikc80 said:


> I would like to share my happiness with everyone that I have received my IMMI grant notification today.
> This is such a wonderful site. Lots of useful information. KUDOS to everyone to make this forum lively.
> 
> With Regards
> Karthik


Congratulations...

So when is the move?? 

And BTW which ANZSCO code did you apply for??


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

karthikc80 said:


> Thank you Sreeram, Amit, Lakshmi and Prattech.
> Sorry for the delayed reply. Got held up at work.
> 
> PRattech
> ...


 
Thank you and good luck.


----------

